# Snake rack



## Striker94 (May 18, 2016)

Hey all
so i have bought a pair of snakes that i pick up tomorrow so ive banged up this snake rack for them and some room for a few more  turned out great just have a little stimmie up the top at the moment. Used a 12m 60W heat cord and have it on a thermostat.
I have routed 3 rows on both shelves so that should heat the tubs nicely


----------



## ronhalling (May 20, 2016)

[MENTION=42347]Striker94[/MENTION], great setup bud, 3 rows will be fine infact you could probably have got away with 2, if i might add a bit of cautionary advice the threaded rod snake racks have inherent problems with lateral stability and if the nuts aren't kept tight they become wobbly, the best fix for that is adding tie wire from top left to bottom right and top right to bottom left, keeps everything tight and still gives the ability to raise and lower shelves without pulling it all apart. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling


----------



## Striker94 (May 20, 2016)

Thanks [MENTION=36030]ronhalling[/MENTION] yeah it was really unstable so at the back i have bracing and now its sturdy as8) left enough room to add onn


----------

